# Win Os 8 Crashed



## mdvisu (Sep 16, 2013)

Hi, I dont know how this happened. I have Samsung laptop, which had operating system Win 8. Recently my hard disk crashed. Now I am unable boot into the system because of the hard disk failure. Even i dont have any recovery CDs. But I have a backup of "C:\" Drive in another hard disk. Please tell me how can I recovery my OS using other hard drive which has my OS backup.


----------



## SteveThePirate (Jan 12, 2012)

Moved to win 8 support for better answers.


----------

